# Looking for large males



## ArtFurYouCreations (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey there.
I am a literate writer that is looking for someone with similar roleplay style for a long term based roleplay.
I am looking for larger males (size play) and 18+


----------



## Millenium110 (Nov 25, 2016)

How large are we talking? Would a 7 foot tall wolfman do the trick, or do I have to pull out my 15 foot tall dragon?


----------



## NorthernStorm (Nov 25, 2016)

define large, like how big are we talking here?


----------



## ArtFurYouCreations (Nov 26, 2016)

Millenium110 said:


> How large are we talking? Would a 7 foot tall wolfman do the trick, or do I have to pull out my 15 foot tall dragon?


 either sound good!


----------



## ArtFurYouCreations (Nov 26, 2016)

NorthernStorm said:


> define large, like how big are we talking here?


Well my girlie is 4ft 11, so 6ft plus.


----------



## NorthernStorm (Nov 26, 2016)

ArtFurYouCreations said:


> Well my girlie is 4ft 11, so 6ft plus.


Alright


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 26, 2016)

Ya know this is a really bad place if you want 18+. Try something like Ferzu, FX or FList instead


----------

